# Disc not reading on iMac



## maggieann (Apr 20, 2005)

Burned CD using Roxio Easy CD & DVD Creator 6 & drag and drop (operating system Windows ME). Can view all files from CD on PC o.k. Want to read same disc on G3 iMac but no CD icon appears on the screen and therefore cannot view/open files. (Other CD burned on G5 PowerMac shows on screen o.k.). Does anyone knows what to do?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

maggieann said:


> Burned CD using Roxio Easy CD & DVD Creator 6 & drag and drop (operating system Windows ME). Can view all files from CD on PC o.k. Want to read same disc on G3 iMac but no CD icon appears on the screen and therefore cannot view/open files. (Other CD burned on G5 PowerMac shows on screen o.k.). Does anyone knows what to do?


Is the CD Read Only or Read-Write. If Read-Write, the iMac may not be able to read it, depending on how old the iMac is.


----------



## maggieann (Apr 20, 2005)

MSY-Houston said:


> Is the CD Read Only or Read-Write. If Read-Write, the iMac may not be able to read it, depending on how old the iMac is.


 Disc not reading on iMac

Thank you for reply. Disc is CD-R. iMac is between 4 - 5 years old, now running operating system X.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Could be a difference in the drives. Could be a setting within Roxio. Check out the preferences and see if it's formatting the CD a certain way.

Did you try the same PC-formatted CD in the G5 PowerMac to see if it worked there?


----------



## maggieann (Apr 20, 2005)

It doesn't work there either. Can Roxio record files for Macintosh?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

It is unusual for a Mac not to read a CD--no matter if the CD was created on a PC or other Mac. Does a disc burning utility come with Windows ME (I've only used XP recently, so I'm not up on the PC side)? 

Look for the Roxio Preference settings (Options, Tools, etc.) and see if there's a setting for how CDs are written, i.e., in what format.

Are you simply trying to read data files on the PC and Mac (PC apps won't work on a Mac)?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry, but I need more clarification.

What type of files are you trying to read on the iMac/Mac?
Are you trying to burn files from an install CD? 

The Mac OSX system comes with a disc burn utility. You can burn CDs so that they are PC/Mac compatible at the same time, providing you have the right hardware (CD-RW drive).


----------



## maggieann (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi thanks for continuing interest. 
More info: Found this Help item: Macintosh = ISO 9660 standard must meet the following (8+3) requirements: A file name may not contain more than eight alphanumeric characters and the underscore symbol [_]. A file name extension may not contain more than three alphanumeric characters. A directory name may not contain more than eight alphanumeric characters and the underscore symbol [_]. 
The setting on my p.c. is ISO 9660 and the disc saved as Roxio (D maggieann


----------

